# 750-893 als Ersatz für 750-841 - freie Nutzbarkeit der SD-Card ???



## Wühlmaus (14 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

meine Schwimmbadsteuerung auf Basis einer WAGO 750-841 arbeitet seit 12 Jahren sehr zuverlässig. Allerdings ist das Teil mittlerweile mit seinen Ressourcen (Speicher, email-Versand nur ohne SSL und mit inakzeptabler Anhangsgröße) komplett am Poller. Da demnächst mal ein größeres Redesign ansteht, möchte ich vorab die Hardware auf den neusten Stand bringen.


Da mir CodeSys 2.3 vollkommen ausreicht, denke ich an die 750-893, insbesondere wegen der folgenden Features:

8/8 MB statt 512/256 KB sollten locker reichen
32 KB statt 24 KB Remanentspeicher ist kein toller Fortschritt, aber besser als nichts
2x Ethernet mit Switch erspart mir den derzeitigen separaten Switch => mehr Platz für I/O-Module
SD-Card mit 8 GB klingt super, aber langsam kommen mir doch Zweifel zur Nutzbarkeit (s.u.)

Ein Knackpunkt ist für mich der Umgang mit Betriebsdaten. Ich erfasse derzeit in Abständen von 6 min. alle möglichen Betriebsparameter zur Überwachung und vor allem Fehler-Diagnose (Pegelstand, Wassertemperatur, Chlor, pH, diverse Lüftungsparameter etc.). Diese schreibe ich in einen (derzeit mit ca. 40 KB leider ziemlich begrenzten) Buffer und hänge sie als EXCEL-CSV-Datei an eine Email, die mir immer nach Mitternacht zugeschickt wird. Die beschränkte Datenmenge führt aber dazu, dass ich ständig vorab irgendwelche Auswahlen treffen muss, die sich im Nachhinein oft als ungünstig herausstellen. Viel besser wäre es, deutlich mehr Parameter und diese auch häufiger, z.B. jede Minute, auf der SD-Card in einem riesigen Ringpuffer abzuspeichern und diesen bei Bedarf (z.B. einmal im Monat oder eben im Fehlerfalle) per FTP auszulesen und zu analysieren. Im Handbuch der 750-893 finde ich einiges zur Verwendung der SD-Card, aber das sind immer nur sehr spezielle, von WAGO fest vorgegebene Funktionen, wie z.B. Programme auf vielen Steuerungen verteilen, Backup o.ä. Einen programmgesteuerten freien Zugriff zum Speichern und Lesen beliebiger eigener Daten finde ich dort nicht (oder ich bin zu blöd dazu).


Ein Grund für den permanenten Speichermangel sind die Web-Visus, da diese mittlerweile recht komplex geworden sind. Deshalb sind die meisten schon gar nicht mehr in der 750-841 abgelegt, so dass ich nur noch aus der Entwicklungsumgebung auf sie zugreifen kann. Wäre schön, wenn man seltener benötigte Visus auf der SD-Karte ablegen und nur diejenigen für die alltägliche Bedienung im Speicher belassen könnte.


Es geht mir im Moment nicht darum, für jedes meiner Probleme gleich die perfekte Lösung haben zu wollen, sondern erstmal um eine grobe Indikation, ob das, was ich mir vorstelle, mit dem 750-893 überhaupt machbar ist. Ganz blöd ausgedrückt - ob die SD-Card für mich überhaupt einen Sinn macht (bisher sieht das nicht danach aus). Erst danach würde ich den neuen Controller bestellen und all die vielen Programmierprobleme erstmal offline in einem separaten Aufbau lösen, bevor ich den neuen Controller auf mein Schwimmbad loslasse.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2021)

Codesys 2.3 ist schon ein "totes Pferd".
Wäre ein PFC200 nicht die bessere Wahl?
Damit kannst du erstmal bei 2.3 bleiben und kannst nebenher auf 3.5 umstellen.
In der Visu hat sich bei 3.5 schon viel getan.

Für das Protokollieren der Messwerte nutze ich mittlerweile InfluxDB und Grafana auf einem ext. Rechner.
Geht auch auf einem Raspberry.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Wühlmaus (15 Mai 2021)

Danke für den Tipp.

Ich werde mir den PFC200 mal anschauen. Einen Umstieg auf CodesSys 3.5 schließe ich für mich eigentlich aus (Altersgründe). Aber die Zweigleisigkeit von 2.3 und 3.5 wäre schon ein Argument. Man weiß ja nie ...


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2021)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Ich werde mir den PFC200 mal anschauen. Einen Umstieg auf CodesSys 3.5 schließe ich für mich eigentlich aus (Altersgründe). Aber die Zweigleisigkeit von 2.3 und 3.5 wäre schon ein Argument. Man weiß ja nie ...



Ich hab meinen 841 vor 2 Jahren in den Ruhestand geschickt und auf einen PFC100 mit eCockpit umgestellt.
Wenn man eine SPS nutzt, dann muss man halt irgendwann den Schritt machen und modernisieren.
Wird ein System zu alt, dann findet sich niemand mehr, der es irgendwann warten kann.
Sieht man ja gerade bei S5.
Mich hat vor einiger Zeit jemand gefragt, ob ich bei einer Haussteuerung mit einer S5-110A eine Änderung machen könnte.
Hat der Schwiegervater vor 30 Jahren verbaut und läuft bis heute.


----------



## Wühlmaus (15 Mai 2021)

Bin gerade mal am Recherchieren und mittlerweile gar nicht mal so abgeneigt, auf PFCx00 umzusteigen. Habe da aber noch ein paar Fragen:

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die PFC100er Serie ausschließlich mit e!Cockpit, also Codesys *3*.x, programmierbar ist? Da würde mich der Preis einer Lizenz stören. Oder hibt's da auch wieder Starterkits inkl. Lizenz?
Die PFC200 sind hingegen alle mit Codesys 2.3 oder 3.5 programmierbar? Das wäre in der Tat der richtige, niederschwellige Einstieg für mich (daher dein Vorschlag)
Muss es mich kümmern, dass die Dinger mittlerweile unter Linux laufen? Oder bleibt das dem Anwender verborgen? Nein, in Linux will ich nicht auch noch einsteigen müssen.
Wie problematisch ist die Migration 750-841 => PFC200 (unter Codesys 2.3)? Einfach das alte Projekt fürs neue Target übersetzen oder steckt da der Teufel dann in jedem Detail? (z.B. Behandlung der Echtzeituhr, email Client etc.). Ich weiß, eine seeeehr allgemeine Frage ... 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen 841 vor 2 Jahren in den Ruhestand geschickt und auf einen PFC100 mit eCockpit umgestellt.
> Wenn man eine SPS nutzt, dann muss man halt irgendwann den Schritt machen und modernisieren.


Oder einfach aufhören, immer weiter dran rumzubasteln... Aber das kann ich anscheinend nicht. 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat der Schwiegervater vor 30 Jahren verbaut und läuft bis heute.


Meine Steuerung auf Basis der 841 ist nun 12 Jahre alt und läuft 24/7 im Technikraum meines Schwimmbades. Da ist es warm, feucht und hatte nach einem Chemieunfall auch schon mal etwas aggressivere Dämpfe. Diverse Schwimmbadgeräte wie Dinotec & Co sind mir mit der Zeit schon verreckt. Das WAGO-Zeugs läuft bisher ohne den geringsten Ausfall. Bin heilfroh, da etwas mehr Geld für was wirklich Professionelles in die Hand genommen zu haben.


----------



## GLT (15 Mai 2021)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass die PFC100er Serie ausschließlich mit e!Cockpit, also Codesys *3*.x, programmierbar ist?


Das ist richtig - zudem kommt man als Privatperson idR an Cockpit nicht ran, da nur Firmenkunden beliefert werden.

Für die 200er gibt es eine Lizenz direkt von CoDeSys - somit kein eCockpit.

Ehrlich gesagt - solange Wago Controller erneuert, die mit 2.3 programmiert werden können, würde ich dabei bleiben - die Lizenz ist vorhanden, die neueren Controller performen besser.

Wegen der Web-Visu würd ich - gerade als Privatier - nicht umsteigen; sowas kann man auch mit geringen Mitteln anders erreichen, wenn's sein müsste.


----------



## Wühlmaus (15 Mai 2021)

Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Im Handbuch der 750-893 finde ich einiges zur Verwendung der SD-Card, aber das sind immer nur sehr spezielle, von WAGO fest vorgegebene Funktionen, wie z.B. Programme auf vielen Steuerungen verteilen, Backup o.ä. Einen programmgesteuerten freien Zugriff zum Speichern und Lesen beliebiger eigener Daten finde ich dort nicht (oder ich bin zu blöd dazu).


Mir scheint, dass der PFC200 für mein ursprüngliches Problem des freien Schreiben und Lesens auf der Speicherkarte eine Lösung hat: Mit SysLibFile.lib / SysLibFile.lib kann man anscheinend Dateien u.a. auch auf die Speicherkarte schreiben (s. z.B. Kap. 18.3.1.3 und 18.3.1.4 im Handbuch des 750-8212). Der ursprünglich ins Auge gefasste Controller 750-893 unterstützt diese Libs nicht, weshalb ich auch nix dazu finden konnte.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Mai 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Das ist richtig - zudem kommt man als Privatperson idR an Cockpit nicht ran, da nur Firmenkunden beliefert werden.
> 
> Für die 200er gibt es eine Lizenz direkt von CoDeSys - somit kein eCockpit.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mir einen PFC100-Starterkit zugelegt, da ich sowieso auf e!Cockpit umsteigen wollte.
Bei diversen Elektronikversendern bekommt man den auch als privater Anwender.
Manchmal gibt's die auch günstig in der Bucht. Hier muss man etwas mit der Lizenz aufpassen.
Einige kaufen die für Meister, Techniker oder Studium und verkaufen sie danach günstig.
Migration des Programms war überhaupt kein Problem.
Meine Dali-Baugruppe musste ich austauschen, aber das war vorher klar.
Der 841 läuft heute noch, aber die Steuerung soll nicht total veralten.
Das Ding soll außer mir auch noch jemand anders warten können.
Viele lassen sowas bei Homeautomation außer acht.

Codesys-Runtime ist, wenn die Hardware passt, eine gute und günstige Alternative.
Mir war das mit Dali etwas zu unsicher. 

Letztlich gibt es viele Möglichkeiten und Meinungen.
Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Wühlmaus (15 Mai 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Das ist richtig - zudem kommt man als Privatperson idR an Cockpit nicht ran, da nur Firmenkunden beliefert werden.
> 
> Für die 200er gibt es eine Lizenz direkt von CoDeSys - somit kein eCockpit.


Ist das dann Codesys 2.3 oder auch 3.5? Dazu braucht's dann aber von Wago das entsprechende Target Support Package für die PFC200? Die haben mir gestern - nach Übermittlung des Kaufbelegs des uralten 841er Starterkits - eines geschickt (als ich noch mit der 750-893 liebäugelte). Das TSP scheint aber alle möglichen Controller zu unterstützen?

Es gibt wohl ein e!Cockpit Starterkit (frei verkäuflich). Blöderweise mit PFC100 Hardware (750-8100), so dass ich zum sofortigen Umstieg auf e!Cockit gezwungen wäre. Passt mir eigentlich nicht.




GLT schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt - solange Wago Controller erneuert, die mit 2.3 programmiert werden können, würde ich dabei bleiben - die Lizenz ist vorhanden, die neueren Controller performen besser.


Im Moment ist meine Meinung tatsächlich, b.a.w. bei 2.3 zu bleiben. 



GLT schrieb:


> Wegen der Web-Visu würd ich - gerade als Privatier - nicht umsteigen; sowas kann man auch mit geringen Mitteln anders erreichen, wenn's sein müsste.


Ja, denke ich auch. Die alte Visu kommt ja furchtbar altbacken daher, aber letztlich tut sie, was sie soll. Schönheitspreise räume ich mit meiner Steuerung nicht mehr ab.


----------



## GLT (15 Mai 2021)

Für die 200er gibt es eine Runtime direkt von CoDesys (läuft dann ähnlich, wie bei Beckhoff) - wird dann mit "reinem" CoDeSys 3.5 programmiert.

Wago liefert bei vorhandener Kundeneintragung auf Anfrage die aktuellste 2.3 incl. Targetdateien (für alle entsprechenden Controller); bei e!Cockpit läuft das über die Updatefunktion.

Viele Produktverwender der 750er-Controller steigen bislang noch nicht auf e!Cockpit um u. soviele Lizenzen wurden bislang wohl noch gar nicht verkauft, wie man glauben würde.

Obwohl die Target-Visu echt praktisch ist, bei 3.5 sogar in modernerem HTML, ist das jetzt nicht DAS must-have, das den Ausschlag gibt, wenngleich es durchaus sein kann.


----------



## Wühlmaus (15 Mai 2021)

OK, ich danke Euch allen für Eure großartige Hilfe bisher.

Habe im Moment nur noch eine wichtige Frage und zwar betreffend Linux. Es gibt einen "Linux-Starter-Kit" mit meinem derzeitigen Favoriten 750-8212 für schlappe 650 Euronen. Da ich die neue Steuerung erstmal offline in Betrieb nehmen will, ohne gleich mein Schwimmbad mit meinen Programmierdesastern heimzusuchen, wäre so ein Kit genau das Richtige zum Rumspielen. Mich irritiert aber das "Linux" im Produktnamen des Kit. Muss ich dafür ein Linux-Nerd sein oder kann ich mit Codesys 2.3 die Steuerung wie bisher betreiben, ohne mich um das Betriebssystem überhaupt zu kümmern? (Ich vermute fast: ja, kann ich - möchte aber keine böse Überraschung erleben.) Weiß das jemand?

P.S.: Der Dealer weist explizit darauf hin, dass das Kit keine e!Cockpit-Lizenz enthält. (Na gut, die will ich im Moment ja auch gar nicht.) Nachdem damit 3.5 als Verkaufsargument wegfällt, könnte dann Linux der einzig verbliebene Aufhänger sein - also reines Marketing?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2021)

Das interessante am Starterkit ist doch gerade die Lizenz.
Eine normale eCockpit-Lizenz kostet etwa soviel wie das Starterkit.

Reines Marketing ist das Linux Starterkit sicher nicht.
Wago hat eigentlich was recht Cleveres gemacht.
Die PFC-Controller haben Linux als Betriebssystem.
Als normaler SPS-User hast du damit nicht zu tun.
Aber heute ist ja IoT (Internet of Things) ein Schlagwort.
Und hier ist Linux das führende Betriebssystem für Devices.
Du kannst auf dem PFC z.B. Node RED installieren und hast damit viele Möglichkeiten in dem Bereich.
Blöd nur, dass Geschwindigkeit und Arbeitsspeicher so gering sind.
Aber mal schauen was die nächste Generation bringt


----------



## Wühlmaus (16 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Reines Marketing ist das Linux Starterkit sicher nicht.
> Wago hat eigentlich was recht Cleveres gemacht.
> Die PFC-Controller haben Linux als Betriebssystem.
> Als normaler SPS-User hast du damit nicht zu tun.


OK, das ist der beruhigende Punkt: Linux kann ich nutzen, muss es aber nicht gleich.




Blockmove schrieb:


> Das interessante am Starterkit ist doch gerade die Lizenz.
> Eine normale eCockpit-Lizenz kostet etwa soviel wie das Starterkit.


Ja, starkes Argument ... wenn man denn auf Codesys 3 umsteigen will. Den e!Cockpit Starterkit finde ich für knapp unter 900 €. Ob der damit verbundene Controller 8100 für meine Zwecke dann ausreichend wäre, ist mir zwar nicht ganz klar. Ich hoffe aber mal, dass seine (unter Codesys 3 dynamisch genutzen) 10 MB Programm/Datenspeicher (plus die SD-Card) auf jeden Fall viel mehr bringen als die statisch aufgeteilten 512/256 KB meines jetzigen 841.




Wühlmaus schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass der PFC200 für mein ursprüngliches Problem des freien Schreibens und Lesens auf der Speicherkarte eine Lösung hat: Mit SysLibFile.lib / SysLibFile.lib kann man anscheinend Dateien u.a. auch auf die Speicherkarte schreiben (s. z.B. Kap. 18.3.1.3 und 18.3.1.4 im Handbuch des 750-8212).


Der PFC100 (750-8100) kann das auch, ist bei Codesys 3 nur in anderen Libs verborgen, wie bereits hier schon geklärt wurde:

Datei Schreiben mit FBGeneralFile


Insofern habe ich eigentlich doch zwei Möglichkeiten:

Weg des geringsten Widerstandes: Linux-Starterkit mit 8212, b.a.w. mit Codesys 2.3 programmieren
sofortiger Umstieg auf Codesys 3: e!Cockpit Starterkit für knapp 900€

Da muss ich wohl doch mal gaaaaanz tief in mich gehen. Die entscheidende Frage ist halt, womit ich meine restlichen (noch aktiv nutzbaren) Lebensjahre verbringen will ...


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2021)

Du hast noch eine Möglichkeit:

Du nimmst einen PFC100 oder PFC200 und die passende Codesys Runtime für 100€
https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc100-sl.html
https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html

Die Codesys Entwicklungsumgebung ist kostenlos
https://store.codesys.com/codesys.html

Du musst im Vorfeld checken, ob alle deine Baugruppen unterstützt werden.
Wenn ja, dann ist dies auch ein möglicher Weg.


----------



## Wühlmaus (16 Mai 2021)

Hey, danke, das sind doch mal echt geniale News!

(Ich bin über den Begriff "Codesys Runtime" schon mal gestolpert, habe das aber nicht weiter verfolgt, weil ich dachte, ich bräuchte trotzdem noch irgendwelche targetspezifischen Sachen von WAGO, wo dann sofort nach der e!Cockpit-Lizenz gefragt werden würde.)

Und yep, alle meine bisherigen I/O-Module werden von den Codesys Runtimes beider PFCs (100 und 200) unterstützt.

Das hieße doch, ich kann immer schön schrittweise vorgehen:

In der ersten Phase kaufe ich das günstige Linux-Starterkit mit dem "großen" 8212 für 650 € (ohne e!Cockpit)  und nehme das mit Codessys 2.3 offline in Betrieb, d.h. probiere die für mich neuen Funktionen (Konfiguration des 8212, Datenspeicherung auf SD-Card, email-Versand mit SSL, FTP-Zugriff, Wettervorhersage aus dem Web etc.). in aller Ruhe aus. Das müsste ja mit dem mir kürzlich von Wago überlassenen TSP gehen.
Ich investiere die 100 € (aber eben nicht 1000!) für die Codesys-Runtime und probiere Codesys 3 sowie dessen weitere Möglichkeiten in Ruhe aus. Je nachdem wie leicht mir das fällt, entscheide ich dann mehr oder weniger bald über die zu verwendende Codesys-Version für die nächsten Schritte.
Ich konzipiere - wie entschieden - unter 2.3 bzw. 3 mein großes Redesign der Schwimmbad-Software und entwickele diese, und zwar so lange wie möglich offline.
Erst wenn alles fertig ist, wird der Controller mit der neuen Software im Schwimmbad an die Wand genagelt.

So bleibe ich flexibel und auf jeden Fall zukunftssicher - klingt doch nach einem schlauen Plan bei überschaubaren Kosten, oder?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2021)

Da würde ich mal bei Wago nachfragen, wie es mit einem 2.3 Target für den Linux PFC aussieht.
Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Firmware, welche Target da drauf sind.
Im Prinzip brauchst du eigentlich gar kein Starterkit. Ein PFC reicht doch.


----------



## Wühlmaus (16 Mai 2021)

Da ich das Herumprobieren erstmal offline machen will, brauche ich schon ein komplettes Minimalsystem, wie's das Starterkit bietet. Nach dem Austausch habe ich dann ja sogar ein kleines Komplettsystem mit dem 841er. Irgendeine Beschäftigung für den muss ich mir ja auch noch einfallen lassen. Und lustigerweise ist ein einzelner 8212 sogar um 50€ *teurer* als das gesamte Kit. 

Den Inhalt des TSP kläre ich nochmal, aber ich habe das so verstanden, dass das für alle WAGO-Controller gilt und nicht nur für eine bestimmte Klasse oder gar einzelne Controller. Notfalls müssen sie halt nochmal was schicken. Der WAGO Support war da übrigens Weltklasse: Am Vatertag Abends angefragt wegen TSP für (damals noch geplant) 750-893, am nächsten Morgen noch vor 9:00 Uhr Antwort mit Bitte um Übersendung der alten Rechnung zwecks Verifikation der Lizenz. 10 min. nach dem Schicken der Rechnungskopie hatte ich dann den Download-Link. Schneller geht's eigentlich kaum, oder?


----------



## Wühlmaus (17 Mai 2021)

Jede noch so lange Reise fängt mit dem ersten Schritt an und den bin ich heute gegangen. Bisher habe ich Codesys 2.3 (Uraltversion von 2009) auf meinem 7 Jahre alten Brot- und Butter-Notebook laufen. Das bleibt auch vorsichtshalber  erstmal unangetastet. Für meine ersten Schritte in die neue WAGO-Welt wollte ich einen klaren Schnitt machen und die weiteren Versuche auf einem separaten (neueren und leistungsstärkeren) Desktop-Computer machen. Deshalb installierte ich dort erstmal die aktuelle Version von Codesys 2.3 - was für ein Desaster! Ich arbeite mit Windows 10 seit es das gibt und wusste gar nicht, dass es dort noch Bluescreens gibt. Jetzt weiß ich es, und 3S/CoDeSys weiß, wie man sie zuverlässig provozieren kann...:evil:

Bei der Installation von 2.3 kam so ein Bluescreen. Das anschließende Deinstallieren ging dann gar nicht, also die Registry von Hand geputzt. Wie ich sowas hasse. Aber ich bin anscheinend nicht der erste, der zu doof ist, Codesys zu (de)installieren, siehe hier. Egal, nach erneuter Installation (mit erneutem Bluescreen) versuchte ich es einfach mal und Codesys ließ sich tatsächlich öffnen. Nachdem dort keinerlei Zielhardware zu finden war, habe ich dann noch das kürzlich von Wago erhaltene Target Support Package installiert und siehe da, nun ist alles vorhanden. Mein 841 ebenso wie der 8212, mit dem ich nun liebäugele, und noch mehrere Dutzend weitere Wago-Controller.

Dann den letzten Stand meines Schwimmbadprojekts rübergezogen. Die 100 Compilerfehler waren bald weg, sobald ich mein Chaos mit den Libraries bereinigt hatte. Da ging es z.T. auch um aktuelle vs. alte Versionen von 2009. Da muss ich nochmal richtig Grund reinbringen. 

Ein Jammer ist die IP-Konfiguration bzw. deren lausige Dokumentation. Mit 1:1 denselben Einstellungen wie auf dem Notebook lief's nicht ("Kommunikationsfehler (#0)"). Ein kurzes Tutorial von Wago wies mir dann den rechten Weg.

Aber langer Rede kurzer Sinn - soeben gelang es mir, mein Projekt zu übersetzen und auf der 841 zum Laufen zu bringen. Einziger Schönheitsfehler: weil ich nun unterschiedliche Lib-Versionen auf den beiden Rechnern habe, erkennt Codesys auch bei identischem Sourcecode Programmänderungen, so dass neu übersetzt wird, sobald ich den Rechner wechsle. Aber das ist egal bzw. lässt sich bereinigen.

Ein Versuch, dasselbe Projekt nun für die Zielplattform PFC200 zu simulieren, schlug erstmal grandios fehl. Zum einen, weil die vielen Variablennamen, die ich den vielen Dutzend I/O-Signalen des 841 verpasst hatte, für den 8212 als nicht bekannt angemeckert wurden. Zum anderen ein "Fehler 3101 Datenbereich zu groß." Letzteren habe ich aber auch, wenn ich bei Zielhardware 841 auf "Simulation" schalte. Das kann ich ja mal mit einem kleineren Spielprojekt probieren.

Insgesamt fühle ich mich nun also gerüstet, den nächsten Schritt zu gehen, nämlich den PFC200 zu beschaffen. Fehlt nur noch die Unterschrift der Finanzministerin.:shock:

Jetzt ist hier aber erstmal Pause, weil ein paar andere unaufschiebbare Dinge anstehen. Kann bitte nochmal jemand ordentlich Lockdown machen, damit ich genügend Zeit zum Basteln habe?


----------



## strgalt (27 Mai 2021)

Hi,

ich denke, du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.

Das wichtigste ist, bei 2.3 zu bleiben. Es gibt damit nichts, was sich nicht machen läßt (außer natürlich HTML5 ootb).
Es ist funktionell, schnell und ausgereift, was man von 3.5 nichtmal im Ansatz behaupten kann.
3.5 ist derzeit noch sehr sehr weit entfernt für die Nutzung im produktiven Einsatz, es sei denn, du hast unendlich viel Zeit und Geduld.
Außerdem gibt es noch haufenweise Sachen, die 2.3 seit Jahren beherrscht, jedoch in 3.5 noch nicht umgesetzt sind.

Also, alles richtig gemacht, und nun viel Spaß mit deinem PFC200 und Codesys 2.3 und natürlich deinen anderen unaufschiebbaren Dingen  

strgalt


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2021)

Die 3.5 bzw. e!Cockpit sind nun einige Jahre auf dem Markt. Die Aussagen von strgalt treffen für die ersten Versionen zu. In der Zwischenzeit kann man - meiner Meinung nach - gut damit arbeiten.


----------



## strgalt (28 Mai 2021)

@Blockmove 
Ich finde, das ist ja das schlimme: Auch die neueste Version fühlt sich ähnlich an, wie die erste Version vor Jahren.
Sicherlich gab es auch schon die ein oder andere Verbesserung, aber was z.B. die Behäbigkeit angeht, ist man kaum einen Schritt weiter.
Ganz im Gegenteil: Es wird sogar offiziell empfohlen, den Virenscanner abzuschalten, ich denke, das spricht Bände (von der groben Fahrlässigkeit mal ganz abgesehen)...


----------



## strgalt (28 Mai 2021)

Sorry, Doppelpost. Bitte löschen


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2021)

strgalt schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> Ich finde, das ist ja das schlimme: Auch die neueste Version fühlt sich ähnlich an, wie die erste Version vor Jahren.
> Sicherlich gab es auch schon die ein oder andere Verbesserung, aber was z.B. die Behäbigkeit angeht, ist man kaum einen Schritt weiter.
> Ganz im Gegenteil: Es wird sogar offiziell empfohlen, den Virenscanner abzuschalten, ich denke, das spricht Bände (von der groben Fahrlässigkeit mal ganz abgesehen)...



Zäh ist e!Cockpit, selbst auf einem aktuellen Notebook ist die Performance schlecht.
Die Abstürze sind aber - bei mir zumindest - selten geworden.


----------



## GLT (29 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zäh ist e!Cockpit, selbst auf einem aktuellen Notebook ist die Performance schlecht.


Eben - und brauchbarere Dokus sind allesamt für die 2.3

Erst kürzlich mit einem Bekannten unterhalten, der viele Wagos in seinen Steuerungen verbaut - er sieht aktuell noch keinen Zeitpunkt, ab wann er die neuen Controller in breiter Maße einsetzen wird, statt der "alten" - vorerst nur bei expliziter Kundenanforderung.

e!Cockpit ist halt das TIA von Wago 😉


----------



## strgalt (31 Mai 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> e!Cockpit ist halt das TIA von Wago 😉


Das war genau mein Gedanke, hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können


----------

